# Taekwondo Description - help??



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 10, 2003)

> Tae-Kwon-Do
> One of the most popular sports and martial arts in the world. Primarily a kicking art, there is often a greater emphasis on the sport aspect of the Art.



This is the current description of TKD on the website. It comes across as a "not so positive" description towards the art in my eyes. I brought this to the I was just wondering if anyone else has any suggestions as to what we might ask the Mods to change it to.

:asian:Any input is appreciated.:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2003)

We're certainly open to this! Contact an admin. by PM if a conclusion is reached.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## MountainSage (Jun 10, 2003)

Thunder Foot,
I,ve been in TKD for over 2 1/2 years, so I speak from a position of participating in the art. You will probably not find a way to put a positive spin on the TKD as seen outside of Korea.  Our Grandmasters in a rush to be important have minimize a quality art down to the few technique necessary to be in sport.  Most of the TKD folks on this forum aren't sporting type people and will work, hopefully, to correct this problem with TKD.  I advise to give-up on the description because no matter what you write some yahoo will find a probelm wiht it.

Mountain Sage


----------



## Zepp (Jun 10, 2003)

Gee, that's optimistic.

Howabout something simple: "A Korean art with an emphasis on kicking.  Possibly the most popular martial art/martial sport in the world."


----------



## roryneil (Jun 10, 2003)

Where are there descriptions??


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 10, 2003)

Actually this thread is to make suggas to what we should change it to.

What do you guys think about...

"One of the most popular Martial Arts in the world, developed in Korea. Taekwondo's dynamic kicking was used in Ancient times to  knockdown soldiers on horseback."


----------



## Zepp (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ThuNder_FoOt _
> *Taekwondo's dynamic kicking was used in Ancient times to  knockdown soldiers on horseback. *



I seriously doubt the truth of that.  That sounds like it's just WTF advertising BS.  The phrase "dynamic kicking" sounds cool though.

Hey Thunder_Foot, empty your inbox, would ya?  I tried to reply to your questions, but everything I typed got lost cause there was no room in your PM inbox.


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 10, 2003)

Sport TKD is obviously just kicking most of the time.

Combat TKD is a bit different, with many hand techniques, grappling, and ground work.

I think a better description would talk about some of the history of TKD on how it was formed after the Japanese occupation in Korea and how it basically united many different branches.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 11, 2003)

:MartialArtist: - would you be so kind as to give us an example?


----------



## TKDman (Jun 11, 2003)

How about something saying that TKD is the number one most practiced martial art in the world.  TKD has also been an Olympic sport for decades.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 11, 2003)

The Olympic sport aspect of TKD is worth mentioning, but I don't think it should be the whole description.

MartialArtist, how would you suggest wording the bit about the history?


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 11, 2003)

I won't word it precisely, but I'll mention some of the things that should be added or at least taken in consideration.  It's the admins who are supposed to word it  Pick and choose what to add.

- These earliest forms of Korean martial arts are known as _'Taek Kyon'_ (Dated 50 BC)

- Hwarang warriors (comparable to the samurai or European nights) practiced  Taekyon and Soo Bakh Do.

After the Japanese occupation, schools opened up with independent systems.

Chung Do Kwan 
Moo Duk Kwan 
Yun Moo Kwan 
Chang Moo Kwan 
Oh Do Kwan 
Ji Do Kwan 
Chi Do Kwan 
Song Moo Kwan

The Kwans united in 1955 as Tae Soo Do. In the beginning of 1957, the name Taekwondo was adopted by several Korean martial arts masters, for its similarity to the name Tae Kyon.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *I won't word it precisely, but I'll mention some of the things that should be added or at least taken in consideration.  It's the admins who are supposed to word it  Pick and choose what to add.
> 
> - These earliest forms of Korean martial arts are known as 'Taek Kyon' (Dated 50 BC)
> ...



Alot of merit in this posting by Martial Artist. If someone can tailor it in a way to mention a big part of this in a description, it should be postive, and honest.:asian:


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 12, 2003)

What do you think about mentioning General Choi? and his time spent in Japan?


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ThuNder_FoOt _
> *What do you think about mentioning General Choi? and his time spent in Japan? *



Therin lies the problem.(I thinK) There are many others that also had lots to do with the growth of TKD, and the different kwans they represented. How are those people represented?

About Japan, I feel many will overlook that by now. No one can dispute the fact that the Japanese had a great amount of influence, add to the fact it was not by choice either.:asian:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 13, 2003)

Tae Kwon do is the fastest growing and most practiced martial art in the world.  Primarily a striking art with a heavy emphasis on kicking.  Tae Kwon do is now an Olympic event.


Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Zepp (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> *Tae Kwon do is the fastest growing and most practiced martial art in the world.  Primarily a striking art with a heavy emphasis on kicking.  Tae Kwon do is now an Olympic event.
> B]*


* 

Simple and concise.  And we don't have to start an argument over the history with this one.  I'll give it my vote.*


----------



## Marginal (Jun 13, 2003)

I'll second that.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 16, 2003)

Great post Damien. 

I believe I like that one. Any objections or additions that anyone would like to input?

:asian:


----------



## Marginal (Jun 16, 2003)

Well, it could also add "TKD is a great anaerobic capacity enhancer"  

This link expands on what I'm talkin' about.

(I'm just joking aobut adding it into the forum description.)


----------



## Zepp (Jun 16, 2003)

Ok, that's 4 votes for Damian's description so far.

If you have any objections, post them now.  

In the next couple of days or so, unless we have some opposition, I'll PM arnisador and ask him to change it to:


> Tae Kwon do is the fastest growing and most practiced martial art in the world. Primarily a striking art with a heavy emphasis on kicking. Tae Kwon Do is now an Olympic event.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jun 18, 2003)

so its decided then!


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 20, 2003)

No change yet, what's going on?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2003)

Give it a couple more days, see if any more feedback comes in.

Personally, I like it.   Its clean, simple and non-political.

I'll queue this up to recheck in a few days and if things still loog good, will update it early next week.

If I don't, someone PM me and -please- remind me.  (I'm in the middle of a big project at the moment)

Thanks!
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks everyone, including those who PMed me! I'm just back in town today after a trip. We'll discuss it amongst the admins. soon. It certainly looks like an improvement!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2003)

We're ready to make the change. I've made two slight modifications--one grammatical, but also a qualifier (isn't Tai Chi the most practiced art?). Any comments? Excluding Tai Chi, I'd agree it's the most popular.

Tae Kwon Do is one of the fastest growing and most practiced martial arts in the world. Primarily a striking art with a heavy emphasis on kicking, Tae Kwon Do is now an Olympic event.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Zepp (Jun 26, 2003)

Sounds fine.  Change it whenever you're ready.  (Just please make certain to capitalize the "Do" in both places.  )


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2003)

Fixed--thanks. Any other comments? Anyone?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *We're ready to make the change. I've made two slight modifications--one grammatical, but also a qualifier (isn't Tai Chi the most practiced art?). Any comments? Excluding Tai Chi, I'd agree it's the most popular.
> 
> Tae Kwon Do is one of the fastest growing and most practiced martial arts in the world. Primarily a striking art with a heavy emphasis on kicking, Tae Kwon Do is now an Olympic event.
> ...


Is it practiced as a martial art, or as a yoga type thing with no martial qualities whatsoever?  Not even push-hands.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *Is it practiced as a martial art, or as a yoga type thing with no martial qualities whatsoever?  Not even push-hands. *



Is arnisador's little change that big a deal?

I think we're ready to change it already.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2003)

I made the change. It's no hassle to change it again if people don't like the changes I suggested. In fact, please check it for errors!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jun 30, 2003)

This is only my humble opinion:

There are several big players in the TKD world. Only one is Olympic style. You may want to comment about not only an Olympic event, but a traditional martial art, or some such. If you do not do Kukki-TKD you do not do Olympic TKD. Kukki-TKD is the only branch recognized by the IOC.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 1, 2003)

The description just mentions that it is also part of the olympics.  The main part is that it is a martial art.

I'll look into some statistics... unless someone else can do it, but I was under the impression that TKD had more practicing members than any art worldwide.  Maybe there's enough Chinese in China doing Tai Chi to make that untrue... but is what they are doing serious Tai Chi or just morning stretching?



Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 1, 2003)

Taekwondo is the world's most popular martial art, with 1.3 active participants in the United States alone.

Many Chinese have nothing to do with martial art because a) you can't eat it - their words and b)it wasn't until the last few years that the communist government realized the financial value of its martial culture, though the exact year that the support came to be, escapes me currently.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 1, 2003)

"with 1.3 active participants in the United States alone"

Wow TKD isn't very popular in the States at all!!  I'd hate to be that .3 guy......

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 2, 2003)

Damian,

You busted my typo... lol... that was supposed to be 1.3 million practictioners.

hehe


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 2, 2003)

Ya that's what I figured, but I had to have my fun anyway!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2003)

I started a thread to discuss the issue of whether TKD or Tai Chi is more commonly practiced.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 3, 2003)

Let me clarify,

Taiji as improperly, and commonly, practice is NOT a martial art. It is a new-age, feel good, pseudo spiritual path. I have been doing taijiquan for over 20 years, and I can count on one hand the number of people that I have personally met that actually have a clue what the quan means, and its use and importance.

In my journeys, I have actually been in towns, Indianapolis being one of them, where there are not that many practitioners and people who work at gyms do not know what it is. (That is a rarity and is not meant to be indicative of the entire city - I hope!)

For those reasons, I would still say TKD. At least they tend to have a general idea of the self defense aspects of the art. Without the martial part it cannot be a martial art.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jul 3, 2003)

I hope it doesn't become an arguement over which is more popular.


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 3, 2003)

Illustrating contrasting viewpoints does not constitute a fight. I think that we are all mature enough to disagree without undue conflict.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 3, 2003)

Tai Chi is more popular, that isn't the question.  The question is whether Tai Chi is a martial art since most of its practitioners don't even consider what they are doing as a martial art.  

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Jul 3, 2003)

I also question whether Tai Chi can be classified as a martial art. Although many people may practice Tai Chi, many of those practitioners consider it a form of exercise and thereby don't realize or understand the martial application. Any Martial Art without Martial application, is classified as "Dance" in my book. Does one classify Tap Dance as a Martial art if it resembles Martial movements?? I'm not trying to discredit Tai Chi in any way, simply bring up a point.

Kaith mentioned Tae Bo. I believe Tae Bo and Tai Chi are very similar in their objectives. It too uses Martial moves for exercise purposes, but can it really be classified as a Martial Art? 

questions, hmm.....:asian:


----------



## Kodanjaclay (Jul 3, 2003)

Taiji without the quan is not a martial art. Taijiquan is the martial art. Taiji is very common. Taijiquan is quite rare.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kodanjaclay _
> *In my journeys, I have actually been in towns, Indianapolis being one of them, where there are not that many practitioners and people who work at gyms do not know what it is.  *



Imagine how much worse it is here in Terre Haute!


----------

